# CT - Golden needs help in Windham



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Forward
Subject: Golden needs help (Windham)
To: 

Windham Assistant Animal Control Officer Joan Lamont is seeking the public's help with a Golden Retriever that is at Windham Animal Control Shelter. This Golden, suffering from severe neglect, has Heartworm infection and a severe skin & coat condition. CATS Northeast is sponsoring the Golden's care but can use support from the public.

If you, or anyone you know, can be of any help, please call Joan Lamont at 860-429-7899. Once the Golden is nursed back to health, Joan Lamont will be seeking a good home for the dog. So, if you or anyone you know of that is interested in adopting, please let Joan know.

Feel free to forward this e-mail.

Regards,
Laurie M


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It appears the only need donations and not a rescue?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think they will be looking for a home once he is healthy enough .. as well as help (CATS) if possible for treatment.


----------

